# Canxan Negro Reelfoot with Ebony insert



## SENC (Apr 5, 2014)

Buffed tung oil finish - for a fellow callmaker. WB wood from @BurlsorBust.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140405_164746_zpsknm9fadu.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140405_165254_zpsihihqlob.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140405_165026_zpsqtqkbwhf.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

That's a pretty one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2014)

Great looking call Henry !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 5, 2014)

Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2014)

VERY NICE!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

awesome call henry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## BurlsorBust (Apr 5, 2014)

Excellent, how does CN take oil finishes? Never played with em and it looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 5, 2014)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 5, 2014)

Another goodie from our Henry. Great job there.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2014)

Henry - Some things just command respect. Even if you don't know how to use that you want to own it... Kudos Sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 5, 2014)

Nicely done, sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

